# Shooting from a kayak, protection?



## verticalization (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone.. i hope this is the best place to put this.  I would like to start shooting pictures from my kayak.  I live on the tip of Lake Superior and there are some amazing opportunities for the type of pics i like to take.  However, before i do anything of the sort.. I need protection 

First off, the Pelican 1450 watertight case.. I measured the dimensions and it will be a perfect fit for my camera with my 28-135mm lense and 75-300 zoom lense.  

So i have that covered, however.. i'm looking for some protection against splashing/light mist when the camera is out of the case and around my neck.  I have a pretty wide/stable kayak.. so im really not worried about the risk of rolling or dropping my cam in the water, i just wanna protect it as much as i can from any water that would possibly splash up

Any suggestions would be great  thanks


----------



## impressme (Nov 18, 2008)

If you've spent the money for a watertight case- what's the need to take it out? I'm fairly new to the whole photography scene but to me it wouldn't make any sense to take it out- especially being anywhere near water!


----------



## verticalization (Nov 18, 2008)

impressme said:


> If you've spent the money for a watertight case- what's the need to take it out? I'm fairly new to the whole photography scene but to me it wouldn't make any sense to take it out- especially being anywhere near water!


 
sorry, i didnt really clarify what type of case.  Its not specifically a "body" waterproof case, its more of a carrying type

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1450
A perfect fit for my rebel with its 28-135, and a seperate 75-300


----------



## epp_b (Nov 18, 2008)

I would consider getting a cheap manual film body and cheap manual lenses where I'm in a situation posing serious risk to my equipment, but that's me


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2008)

the pelican should keep it safe most of the time.
For when the camera is out of the case you really have 2 options

1) Plastic cover - basically a big platic bag over the lens and camera, should keep it try from spray - the OP/TECH RAINSLEEVE should work well for that -- but its not going to give much proection if you drop it 

2) Underwater housing - this might prove the more usefull since it would let you keep the camera out longer (say when moving) and mean that you don't have to keep getting it out of the case. Downside is that it will cost you far more, though you won't have to get a deep water model. Get a decent one though since its going to cover the end of your lens so you don't want to take a knock in quality


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2008)

What about something like THIS?
or THIS?


----------



## verticalization (Nov 18, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What about something like THIS?
> or THIS?


 
I really like the look of the second one, not too expensive either.
There are some mixed reviews tho, most people love it.  however some say that its hard to focus/zoom, and use some other general settings.

I think i could deal with that tho, as long as my camera is protected.

I'm not too worried about droppage, as the camera will always be around my neck, or in its case.  As i did with my P&S, i'd stop paddling, put the paddle in its holder and unzip my skirt.. which allowed a large range of motion and no interferances taking it out or putting it back in its case.

Thanks for the advice so far guys, any more from anyone, or anyone experienced in taking their precious equipment on their kayak or any other small boat would be appreciated


----------



## icassell (Nov 18, 2008)

I used one of these with my Canon G2 when I was diving in Hawaii last year with good results:

http://www.ewa-marine.de/


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 18, 2008)

hello fellow kayaker!! i am in the same situation you are in. i think that case that big mike showed would work nicely. the waterproof carring cases DO NOT WORK in the situations we are in. i have tried. It is a hassle getting your camera in and out of it and i have missed many good oppertunities to shoot something because i could not get my camera out quick enough. 

since those cases that work are fairly expensive, i have found that tucking my camera in the inside of my waterproof lifejacket has proved to be pretty decent, though, my camera is probably not as expensive as yours.


----------



## verticalization (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad to see another kayaker on here 
The advice about the case is a big thing.. i can see why it would pose a huge problem to getting it in an out, and missing stuff.. i might have to rethink that..

I was looking at the http://www.ewa-marine.de/ waterproof cases like icassell suggested, tho they're a bit more expensive.. (280-320$) i think i might end up going with one of those.  Good thing i get to wait all winter to save up for one..heh


----------



## icassell (Nov 18, 2008)

verticalization said:


> I was looking at the http://www.ewa-marine.de/ waterproof cases like icassell suggested, tho they're a bit more expensive.. (280-320$) i think i might end up going with one of those.  Good thing i get to wait all winter to save up for one..heh



I got mine for about half price on e-bay, but I know that B&H  sells them new.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 18, 2008)

verticalization said:


> Glad to see another kayaker on here
> The advice about the case is a big thing.. i can see why it would pose a huge problem to getting it in an out, and missing stuff.. i might have to rethink that..
> 
> I was looking at the http://www.ewa-marine.de/ waterproof cases like icassell suggested, tho they're a bit more expensive.. (280-320$) i think i might end up going with one of those. Good thing i get to wait all winter to save up for one..heh


 
okay. good luck. be sure to post some pictures after one of your voyages.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 19, 2008)

Insurance. Best option possible. Nothing beats a new camera when the old one is swimming with the fishes. This goes for everyone too. You have an expensive SLR, and for a few hundred $ / yeah you can insure you will still have an expensive SLR when it falls off your tripod, or the waiter at the bar spills a beer on it.


----------



## 250Gimp (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone had a DIY for a neat splash bag on here a while back.

Here is the link for it!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127662&highlight=drybag

Cheers


----------

